# TPMS Question



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I have a 2012 LT1 and I was wondering is there something wrong with my pressure monitors? Its been like this since the day I got it. When you scroll through the menus there is a blank one with nothing on it. I assume this is where it would show your tire pressure. Its just down from oil life and the battery voltage I believe. Or does it only show you when you have low pressure?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...no, the DIC display should show a pix with four numbers indicating the tire pressure for each tire. Sounds like you have a problem.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...no, the DIC display should show a pix with four numbers indicating the tire pressure for each tire. Sounds like you have a problem.


Thats what I thought, I'll get it looked at. Thanks.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this (below) is what you should see:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There is indeed a "blank" display as well.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Well I for sure do not see that display in the image posted.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...this (below) is what you should see:


lol the FL is 27 and the rest are 32


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruz3r said:


> lol the FL is 27 and the rest are 32


On the ECO MT, the low tire pressure warning would be on. It comes on when the TPMS for a tire reads 30 PSI.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...curious, *Lightz39*, that's not a *Canadian* Cruze is it by any chance? TPMS is NOT standard on the car in Canada.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...curious, *Lightz39*, that's not a *Canadian* Cruze is it by any chance? TPMS is NOT standard on the car in Canada.


Ah, yes it is a Canadian car. I assumed it was standard. Good to know.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

obermd said:


> On the ECO MT, the low tire pressure warning would be on. It comes on when the TPMS for a tire reads 30 PSI.


 i just find it funny how low the front left is. i mean the most i get difference is 3 but thats rare but 5 psi difference is weird IMO


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

My left front consistently reads 1 psi higher than the others. My actual gauge tells me they're all exactly 44.0 cold and TPMS agrees before I start driving, but within a few miles the LF reads higher.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

coinneach said:


> My left front *consistently reads 1 psi higher *than the others. My actual gauge tells me they're all exactly 44.0 cold and TPMS agrees before I start driving, but within a few miles the LF reads higher.


...sounds like the pressure sensor in that wheel is slightly out-of-calibration, but, ±1 psi isn't all that much of an error.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

coinneach said:


> My left front consistently reads 1 psi higher than the others. My actual gauge tells me they're all exactly 44.0 cold and TPMS agrees before I start driving, but within a few miles the LF reads higher.




coinneach,
If you feel that you are having an issue with your TPMS I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

coinneach said:


> My left front consistently reads 1 psi higher than the others. My actual gauge tells me they're all exactly 44.0 cold and TPMS agrees before I start driving, but within a few miles the LF reads higher.


well also there is always weight in the front left of the car cause there has to be a driver


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> coinneach,
> If you feel that you are having an issue with your TPMS I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


LOL. As anal as I am about my vehicles, it's still only 2.7% off. But thanks.


----------

